# Good canner that can double as a stock pot?



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

I need a hot water bath canner than can double as a stock pot. I keep reading that some are too thin to use as a stock pot but I can't figure out what is a good one for a reasonable price.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a large Stainless Steel pot that I use. It has a thick bottom on it - works great


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My canner is thicker than my stock pot, but not as deep. I use it all the time.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd reverse that - get a good stock pot that can double as a BWB canner. I have about four of them that I use as needed for BWB. The fun part is finding something that fits in the bottom of the stockpot. 

I also use my pressure canner. I don't own something that could be called a water bath canner. Ok, I actually do but I use it as a refuse container in the shed, it's got a hole in the bottom where it rusted out where it had got dented several years ago - never had a stock pot rust out.

I would think that new Ball Stainless Steel one would work perfect. It's made to work on induction so it's got a good flat bottom and thicker than the typical BWB enamal canner. I drooled over it for a while, but I've got enough pots that size already. 

Ball Canner


Cathy


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw some beautiful stock pots at Meijers the other day. Diffrent sizes and a special thick bottem.


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

Macybaby said:


> I'd reverse that - get a good stock pot that can double as a BWB canner. I have about four of them that I use as needed for BWB. The fun part is finding something that fits in the bottom of the stockpot.
> 
> I also use my pressure canner. I don't own something that could be called a water bath canner. Ok, I actually do but I use it as a refuse container in the shed, it's got a hole in the bottom where it rusted out where it had got dented several years ago - never had a stock pot rust out.
> 
> ...


Oh WOW that IS a beautiful pot! LOL and I don't often say that about an actual pot!!

If I did find a good stock pot, what would I use for a rack?

Thanks! I am tempted to buy that pot now!!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Phoebesmum said:


> Thanks! I am tempted to buy that pot now!!



Not me.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You can get a "cake" cooling rack at the $ store.. I use them all the time in my big pot. I have also know people that, just used a small towel in the bottom of the pot. Just to avoid direct contact of the glass jars and the intense heat, of the bottom of the pot.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Phoebesmum - there are several past discussions here about what to use for a rack in stockpots and I can't recall all the many suggestions made but it is a common practice - using a stockpot for a canner I mean - so lots of different rack options are available. You just have to think outside the box a bit. 

Ball makes a new silicone one that will fit in most any stockpot. It comes in their basic canning kit. Personally I use a round cake drying rack in one of mine and the rack from an old pressure canner that I found at Goodwill in the bottom of another. Some have taken an old metal pie pan, inverted it and punched many holes in it, some a folded towel, some use a set of the rings/bands wired together for a rack, and you can also take one of the metal electric burner covers they sell and punch holes in it. 

Just measure your pan diameter and take the measuring tape to the kitchen utensils section of Walmart and you'll find all sorts of things that will work.


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

judylou said:


> Phoebesmum - there are several past discussions here about what to use for a rack in stockpots and I can't recall all the many suggestions made but it is a common practice - using a stockpot for a canner I mean - so lots of different rack options are available. You just have to think outside the box a bit.
> 
> Ball makes a new silicone one that will fit in most any stockpot. It comes in their basic canning kit. Personally I use a round cake drying rack in one of mine and the rack from an old pressure canner that I found at Goodwill in the bottom of another. Some have taken an old metal pie pan, inverted it and punched many holes in it, some a folded towel, some use a set of the rings/bands wired together for a rack, and you can also take one of the metal electric burner covers they sell and punch holes in it.
> 
> Just measure your pan diameter and take the measuring tape to the kitchen utensils section of Walmart and you'll find all sorts of things that will work.


WOW! I had no idea that you could do that! Thanks!


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

You can also use canning jar lids as a rack, just put as many as you need, can combine wide mouth and regular to make a good fit. Just place them rim side down so the flatter part is against your jars.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Long story short.... Where there is a will... there is a way!! LOL!! Happy Canning!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, I've used towels,canning rings and scrunched up snakes made of Aluminum foil.


----------

